# Where can i get my t-shirts screen printed in Philly/??



## CocoFlare (Mar 30, 2013)

Im ordering my wholesale from American Apparel but I have no clue where i will get them printed? also what is the best software to create designs?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

You should check you yellow pages. Contact the screen printer. Some won't print on supplied shirts. If your looking to get contract prices you would need to have large orders. 

I see all the time people complaining about having a 100 shirt order split between 4 designs. Most don't understand what it takes to produce a shirt.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

CocoFlare said:


> Im ordering my wholesale from American Apparel but I have no clue where i will get them printed? also what is the best software to create designs?


You can find printing companies here: Pennsylvania - USA - Screen Printing - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com

You can find information on design software in our graphic design section of the forum here. Lots of good recommendations there: Graphics and Design Help - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

CocoFlare said:


> Im ordering my wholesale from American Apparel but I have no clue where i will get them printed? also what is the best software to create designs?



We are located in North east Philly. We can help you out. 215-669-1443 ask for mark..


----------

